# How to apply #16



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

#16 is a great 'old school' heavy paste wax. Its over 50 years old and has barely changed in formulation over the years. Its light blue in colour and smells of crayons. It is a pure wax containing carnauba with no cleaners. Lots of people struggle with its application. I used to have a real hard time using this wax, as its removal was so difficult. However when used correctly you should be able to apply it to the whole car and then remove it extremely easily. Sorry Meguiars I know you don't recommend this and it does come with practice. :lol:

The look of #16 is great on all colours; it will not darken the paint like say #26 but adds a richness and depth. It does not hide swirls or defects like say NXT but very minor swirls/scratches will be reduced as the paste wax 'fills' them. It is very durable and if applied correctly you should be getting 3 months+ out of this wax quite easily.

*So how to apply?*

Firstly this is a professional wax and demands perfect paint preparation if it is to come on/off like butter. You will have a hard time applying removing this unlike some of the consumer range if your prep isn't A1.

*Paint Prep*

Wash, clay, clean/polish. If applied to any bonded contaminants the wax will simply 'drag' over them and smear. I again cannot stress how important this stage is. I know we all want to whack the nice wax on but this should take you the last 5% of your time.

*Application methods

One word - Thin, thin, thin, thin, thin,*

*Did I say thin? *- No well you want to apply it so thinly that you barely know its there!

*By Machine*


I have tried using this with a porter cable using a 4 inch pad and Meguiars cordless orbital buffer using a 4 inch pad. The 4-inch pad fits so well into the tin you would swear they are made for each other. I actually feel the cordless jobby is better for this purpose than the pc as its lighter but both apply it equally as well.

Simply spin or drag the 4 inch pad in the tin of #16 and hey presto enough to do an entire front wing or 1/3 of a bonnet. Did I say thin BTW you must apply this so thinly!

I tend to do a third of a car at a time and then go back and wipe off with a plush folded m/f cloth. This will have given the #16 more than enough time to haze; indeed in this weather it hazes almost instantly when done very thinly. I also use this method for collinite 476S doublecoat autowax, which is harder to use than #16, and this method also works a treat.










*By Hand. *

You will not be able to do such a thin even layer by hand so using a soft foam applicator pad or even a 4 inch soft porter bale pad. Lightly spin the pad in the wax and apply to one panel at a time, allow to haze for a few minutes while coating the next panel thinly and then go back to the first panel and wipe off.

*Layering #16*

Without starting a debate into layering multiple coats can be applied 24 hours apart


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

Good Write up


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice Write Up Mark.

#16 still remains one of my favourite waxes!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

LOL, post and replies only 2 years apart


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Crap, just realised LOL how on earth did that get pulled up :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Helpful write up!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I applied a coat of #16 by hand to the Micra about 3 weeks ago. Not been washed since and still looking good.

The beading on the roof the other morning when I got up for work was pretty impressive too.


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

I've recently bought some of this after it was recommended on here by DaveKG. Generally pleased with it.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I have megs 16 wax and I am pleased with it. I use it evey month on my dark Silver Cooper S (black roof). Obviously car is clayed every 6 months and all preb done etc etc. 
I get great results with it, applying by hand as well.

My question is though, whats the difference with number 26 wax from megs. Would it give a better finish or does it offer more protection?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ianking said:


> I have megs 16 wax and I am pleased with it. I use it evey month on my dark Silver Cooper S (black roof). Obviously car is clayed every 6 months and all preb done etc etc.
> I get great results with it, applying by hand as well.
> 
> My question is though, whats the difference with number 26 wax from megs. Would it give a better finish or does it offer more protection?


#26 darkens the colour some and gives a wet look (imo) not sure it lasts as good as #16 but its worth a go at the price


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

to be honest if im re-applying it every month then the length of time that it lasts isnt as much of an issue. I just want a really nice finish. A deep wet look shine would be nice for the dark colour of the car I think.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Can you put #16 over #26?
And where can I get them?


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

I've just noticed that this article doesn't give any advice about the minimum and maximum time the wax should be left to dry on the car.

The last time I waxed a car with #16 (applied via pc), I decided to leave each panel for atleast 15 minutes. After the 15mins I found it was easier to take off (with Sonus MF) and it _seems_ to be lasting longer.

Can anyone give any insight into this?

GK


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I usualy do my whole car (apply by hand) let the whole car set for a further 10 mins then it comes off no bother at all with a MF cloth.


----------

